# Split up RSS feeds in "rumors" and "other stuff"



## Jan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like to suggest to split up the RSS feeds as suggested.
I don't care too much about offers, anniversaries of Canon gear, reviews and many more rumors-unrelated stuff.

I don't say they should not be posted, as probably there are a lot of people out there who are happy to read about offers for SD Cards or a 6D+Lens bundle, but for me, personally, these are not the reasons I visit canonrumors.com or what I'm interested in when I subscribe to the rss feed...

What do you guys think? Do you like the idea of splitting up at least the feeds in "rumors" and "other stuff" (everyone is encouraged to propose a better naming ;-))?

Best


----------

